# PMN - Promina Group



## GreatPig (11 October 2005)

As I write, PMN is sitting right at the bottom of the channel again, at $4.66, with some strong buyer support at $4.64 and building at $4.65.

I bought another parcel at $4.66 for a short term trade. If it looks like closing below the channel this afternoon, I'll be out.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## GreatPig (11 October 2005)

*Re: PMN - Promina*

Darn... closed at $4.62.

GP


----------



## RichKid (11 October 2005)

*Re: PMN - Promina*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Darn... closed at $4.62.
> 
> GP




Interesting time now GP, the next week or so will show if it starts the fall lower or if it recovers to range in that channel again- maybe a retest tomorrow? The insurers have taken hits recently and the general market isn't helping. IAG looks like a stronger stock for upside- once it finds some support that is.


----------



## pancho (11 May 2006)

*PMN*

Hi anyone interested in Promina?, looks very good  charts


----------



## YELNATS (11 May 2006)

*Re: PMN*



			
				pancho said:
			
		

> Hi anyone interested in Promina?, looks very good  charts



Very interested in PMN as I hold plenty. Are they ready to fire short & long term?


----------



## pancho (16 May 2006)

PMN looks like were off again yippee


----------



## GreatPig (16 May 2006)

An updated chart.

GP


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (17 May 2006)

I like to park my money in shares like PMN ,WOW,CML,FGL or in property trusts ,great defensive stocks when corrections hit the boards or when that wonderful word RECESSION is bantered ........But Promina, is an interesting play ,I think it is playing the 'buy-back shares card' of recent days? Whether it will go in the same footsteps as QBE to Lloyd's of London and buy some boxes/synd's who knows .I hope not!!!!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (11 October 2006)

ANY CLUES WHY THE BIG SPIKE!!!! I've checked announcements -ZILCH-


----------



## scsl (11 October 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> ANY CLUES WHY THE BIG SPIKE!!!! I've checked announcements -ZILCH-



None out yet on Commsec but there's some on the live news in MarketMaker. 
A spokesperson used the line "We don't comment on speculation," which is sooo helpful!

Apparently, the talk is on Sucorp making a bid...


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 October 2006)

Holy Macaroni Batman! 
Another possible Take-over from Sun-corp!!!!!. I just dont beleive how many of my shares are in T/o mode........I just heard over the radio whilst making morning tea,it did'nt want to register first time round! Apparently it's an informal approach ( whatever that means-who says so?) .
Oh well.....sold MYPx2 ,EXL,FGLx2,CMLx3 times,BPC looks like PMN might be next.
As Robin used to say Heavens to Mergortroy( Schpelling????) :screwy:


----------



## moses (12 October 2006)

PROMINA Group Ltd today confirmed it had received an offer from Suncorp-Metway to acquire all of Promina's ordinary shares.

SYDNEY (XFN-ASIA) - General insurer Promina Group Ltd said it has received a 7.87 bln aud share and cash offer from Suncorp-Metway Ltd.

Promina said the offer comprises 0.2618 share of Suncorp and 1.80 aud cash for each Promina

share held.

The offer by Suncorp, Australia's third largest general insurance group and sixth largest bank, values Promina at 7.64 aud a share, 18 pct more than yesterday's closing price, according to a statement released to the New Zealand Stock Exchange.

Yesterday Promina closed up 0.38 aud or 6.23 pct at 6.48 on speculation that Brisbane-based Suncorp was about to bid for the insurance group.

Promina said its board has indicated to Suncorp that it is favorably disposed to the proposal.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 October 2006)

Seems that the PMN share is clamped up...........No trade !!!! I'm crying :hammer:


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 October 2006)

Seems a speculator has jammed a line @ $8.50 ......On days like this you just wonder if I can afford to sell!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 October 2006)

The Bengal Lancers are shouting up + 16.85% Hooray Bonza


----------



## bowser (12 October 2006)

And I thought we could only make money out of resource companies   

Nice to see insider trading alive and well!


----------

